# Propre



## marta12

Olá, mais  uma vez

...la mimesis serait alors le propre de l'homme, un propre antérieur au logos.

...a mímica será então (le propre, substantivo???) do homem.....

Podem ajudar?


----------



## Nanon

O próprio?


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Olá, mais  uma vez
> 
> ...la mimesis serait alors le propre de l'homme, un propre antérieur au logos.
> 
> ...a mímica será então (le propre, substantivo???) do homem.....
> 
> Podem ajudar?



Creio que é mimese/mimésis. E é '_próprio_', claro.


----------



## Outsider

Mas pode haver uma palavra melhor. A essência do homem?...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Mas pode haver uma palavra melhor. A essência do homem?...



Muito gosto em vê-lo de novo por cá, Outsider. Penso que introduziria uma pequena diferença entre o que é uma característica, uma qualidade, o que é próprio do homem e o que é a sua essência.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado e igualmente, caro Carfer. 

O problema é que a segunda parte da frase usa "propre" como substantivo, o que não é de todo habitual em português com "próprio", apesar do exemplo da Nanon. A minha solução seria procurar um sinónimo.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Obrigado e igualmente, caro Carfer.
> 
> O problema é que a segunda parte da frase usa "propre" como substantivo, o que não é de todo habitual em português com "próprio", apesar do exemplo da Nanon. A minha solução seria procurar um sinónimo.



De acordo, Outsider, também me ocorreu antes de optar por '_próprio_' em vez de 'o _próprio_'. Acontece que lá dos recônditos da mente onde guardo as reminiscências do tempo em que lia muito francês veio-me a ideia de que '_le propre de l´homme'_ é como os franceses dizem. Usam o substantivo, enquanto nós preferimos o adjectivo. Tendo posto uma nota sobre o "Gargantua" do Rabelais na minha página do Facebook há algum tempo, lembrei-me de ter lido qualquer coisa que dizia que a expressão teve nele origem. E, de facto, encontrei este artigo da wikipedia em que consta a citação e a explicação da expressão '_le propre de l´homme':_
« Mieulx est de ris que de larmes escripre,
Pour ce que rire est le propre de l'homme"http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propre_de_l'homme


----------



## marta12

A primeira vez que li, pensei em 'próprio', claro; no entanto baralhou-me o substantivo e voltaram as dúvidas.

Obrigada Nanon, Carfer e Outsider que vieste levantar a minha dúvida.


----------



## Nanon

Carfer e Out, o artigo que referi é introduzido por uma discussão sobre o uso do artigo e a origem aristotélica da expressão .


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Carfer e Out, o artigo que referi é introduzido por uma discussão sobre o uso do artigo e a origem aristotélica da expressão .



Obrigado por chamar a atenção para o artigo porque não o tinha lido!


----------



## marta12

Então irei pôr o artigo. Acham bem?


----------



## Outsider

Acho que sim, se é uma alusão filosófica. "A mimese seria então o próprio do homem, um próprio anterior ao _logos_". Conforme o público a que se dirige, talvez tenha sentido juntar uma nota de rodapé a explicar sucintamente a origem aristotélica deste sentido de "o próprio".

Outra hipótese, evitando este sentido muito técnico de "próprio" que receio que muitos leitores não reconheçam, seria parafrasear um pouco, por exemplo: "a mimese seria então o que distingue o homem/o que é único do homem, mais que o _logos_/antes ainda do _logos_".


----------



## marta12

Olá Outsider

Obrigada.
Porei a nota da origem aristotélica. A outra hipótese é também bem lembrada.

Obrigadíssima


----------



## William Stein

Something like the "defining characteristic". Excuse my terrible Portuguese but maybe:

o mimético (not "la mimica", which is shared by apes) então é uma caracteristica definadora do homem, caracteristica definadora  anterior (mesmo) ao logos.

In other words, cavemen made cave paintings and had mimetic rituals (imitating the animals they hunt, for example), even before they started speaking (but I don't know how the author could possibly be sure about that!)


----------



## marta12

William Stein said:


> Something like the "defining characteristic". Excuse my terrible Portuguese but maybe:
> 
> o mimético (not "la mimica", which is shared by apes) então é uma caracteristica definadora do homem, caracteristica definadora  anterior (mesmo) ao logos.



O seu português parece-me bem 

Sim, é mais uma opção. Não gostaria de fugir ao estilo do Régis.


----------



## Nanon

Outsider said:


> O problema é que a segunda parte da frase usa "propre" como substantivo, o que não é de todo habitual em português com "próprio", apesar do exemplo da Nanon.


Também não é de todo habitual "_un _propre" com o artigo indefinido em francês. O Régis, ao igual que todos nós, está inserido em uma cultura: "le rire est le propre de l'homme" é uma frase mais ou menos conhecida mesmo por quem não sabe que é uma citação de Rabelais, contrastando com "un propre", o objeto a ser definido. Tais referências culturais fazem parte das dificuldades da tradução. Mas não desista, Marta .


----------



## marta12

Nanon said:


> Também não é de todo habitual "_un _propre" com o artigo indefinido em francês. O Régis, ao igual que todos nós, está inserido em uma cultura: "le rire est le propre de l'homme" é uma frase mais ou menos conhecida mesmo por quem não sabe que é uma citação de Rabelais, contrastando com "un propre", o objeto a ser definido. Tais referências culturais fazem parte das dificuldades da tradução. Mas não desista, Marta .



Tem sido um desafio, Nanon.
 Acho que, se fizer uma chamada, posso pôr o artigo. Aliás está feito.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Tem sido um desafio, Nanon.
> Acho que, se fizer uma chamada, posso pôr o artigo. Aliás está feito.



Sendo o Debray filósofo dificilmente lhe escaparia a tal nuance de que fala o autor do artigo para que a Nanon remeteu, mas que certeza temos nós de que se está a referir ao predicável aristotélico e não ao sentido corrente da expressão (que em francês leva artigo e em português não)? Parece-me arriscado, mas, enfim, o tradutor também tem às vezes que ser intérprete...


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Sendo o Debray filósofo dificilmente lhe escaparia a tal nuance de que fala o autor do artigo para que a Nanon remeteu, mas que certeza temos nós de que se está a referir ao predicável aristotélico e não ao sentido corrente da expressão (que em francês leva artigo e em português não)? Parece-me arriscado, mas, enfim, o tradutor também tem às vezes que ser intérprete...



Também acho arriscado, Carfer.
Em todo o caso arrisco. O Debray Régis inventa palavras e tenho-as seguido, é difícil de traduzir, pelo menos para mim, e tal como a Nanon disse também é cheio de maneirismos. Mas é o estilo dele e tenho tentado ser-lhe o mais fiel possível.
A tradução também passará pelo revisor e, talvez, aí se possa escolher melhor.

Obrigada por toda a ajuda.


----------

